# I won't burn this luxury tool, right?



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

What is thinset, Kuiporng?

And could you not mix this by hand?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> What is thinset, Kuiporng?
> 
> And could you not mix this by hand?


 
Directly From Wikipedia: THINSET;

When used regarding ceramic tiles, *thinset* is a process that uses a special adhesive to attach tile to a substrate such as water resistant gypsum wallboard or glass reinforced cement backer board. When hardened, fresh grout is then forced into the spaces between the tiles with a rubber trowel and wiped clean.
As opposed to thinset, the conventional method is to have a thick layer of wire reinforced grout, perhaps over a layer of waterproof asphalt paper. When this grout has hardened sufficiently, another layer of grout is put on top of that and tiles are pushed into this to the proper depth, adjusted and cleaned. The result is heavier and thicker overall.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mixing with the right power tool will always create a superior combined mixture...


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

Yes, you will burn that drill motor up. Probably sooner than later. Also It spins too fast for thinset, keep the RPM's down to about 300. You're better off mixing by hand until you secure aproper drill motor. 


Rich


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

So, would one use thinset to adhere ceramic tiles to cement?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Base on my understanding:

Thinset, Motar, Cement...are names I heard of... but practically there are these types:

1. ready mixed

2. modified thinset

3. unmodified thinset

For us non-expect..

1. is for wall tiling only, in my opinion, simple to use

2. could be for everthing... you need to mix water at right amount

3. is for ditra tiling base on their manual...

in your case Yummy Mummy, tiling directly onto concrete, you should likely use number 2.... if you use number 3, it will still work... but most likely 2. is better....

and I read somewhere which after I did what I did, is add thinset to water when mixing rather than the other way around....


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*that means I need to buy again...*



Remodeling said:


> Yes, you will burn that drill motor up. Probably sooner than later. Also It spins too fast for thinset, keep the RPM's down to about 300. You're better off mixing by hand until you secure aproper drill motor.
> 
> 
> Rich


 
Not really complaint... but the other thread said cordless can be used for mixing thinset and I cannot resist the temptation of this attractive tool and trying to kill two birds with one stone.... 

the good thing is my wife still in US, spending $$ on tool is still easy for me...

anyone disagree with Rich?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*Cordless is really great for mixing so far*

After mixing with the Milleuwakee 18V Drill for a few buckets... I have to say... I have no regrete of purchasing this tool... and I will do it again if I have to start all over.... it's performance is just super... it's battery still holding after mixing 4 buckets....

so Cordless is the way to go....


----------



## Amontoya (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow I'm suprised that you havn't burned it out already. I'm in the process of laying tile now and the thinset is incredibly thick. I was using a a Milwaukee corded 1/2" drill and it started to smell burnt, so I had to get out a big Makita to get the job done. I guess it depends on wich type of paddle you use to mix it also. I had one that was about 10" across with a blade on each end, and I'm not sure what the hell you would use to turn that it bogged down so bad that I'm sure ANY 1/2" drill would die. I went back and bought the one that is all 3/8" round and maybe 4" across. Anyway that sounds like an bad ass drill you got there. I wouldn't use it to mix thinset though.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I disagree with you, I think the drill I got is excellant for mixing muds, for mud mixing, you got to care and love the equipment though:

1. water first before power
2. 10" paddle is quite large... I think this is not the normal type, I have two paddles, one is smaller the other is bigger... but not 10"...
3. if your mud is too thick... any drill can be burned if push it so hard to mix it.

on the other hand... I think cordless hammer drill is no comparison with corded hammer drill when doing hammer drilling... the power is just day and night... I wouldn't use cordless for hammer drilling...

but for mixing mud and driving screws... it is perfect


----------



## Amontoya (Feb 28, 2007)

Good. I'm just going by my personal experience. I have an expensive hammer drill that will never touch mud no matter how easy it does the job. That's what the big slow turning corded monster is for. I don't mix mud professionally, so I'm not sure what the trend is. I am glad that your drill is working good for you though.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

cordless normally have a switch to control the torque and hammer drilling/not... with proper torque set and low speed drill mode... it should be ok to mix.... but I share your concern on mud mixing... I think the reason I burn my previous 1/2 craftsman is because I thought it will never burnt and kind of abuse it when mixing mud... like push it down heavily to dry power.... kind of try to test its limit... won't do that again... for the expensive cordless...


----------



## Amontoya (Feb 28, 2007)

How much do you mix at a time? I usually mix a 50lb bag at a time wich seems pretty hard on anything.I've got the Dewalt xrp 18v for work, , but I'm going to go look at the V18 and V28 hammer drills today. I think I might buy one for the house.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

It doesn't matter how much you mix at a time, as long as you do "Water in the bucket" first then adding the power to it a portion at a time then mixing then add more power, your drill will then never force to do digging, it just do mixing.. and your tool will not burnt...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Amontoya said:


> Good. I'm just going by my personal experience. I have an expensive hammer drill that will never touch mud no matter how easy it does the job. That's what the big slow turning corded monster is for. I don't mix mud professionally, so I'm not sure what the trend is. I am glad that your drill is working good for you though.


Hammer drills don't do well as mixing drills. I think it's because their gear ratios are completely different. You'll burn them out in about 1 year of average use. (Been there and done that a while ago) My Milwaukee hammer drill will also never touch anything but concrete and stone.....


----------

